

Show HN: Taptain Colors – My First Android/iOS Game - maikeme
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=maike.me.taptaincolors

======
maikeme
iOS: [http://itunes.apple.com/app/taptain-
colors/id883199209](http://itunes.apple.com/app/taptain-colors/id883199209)

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated :)!

